# Back at It!



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

Got back to fishing this weekend first trips since the storm. Lot of work the past 2 weeks getting the docks and camps back up and running. Fished Saturday and Sunday with some good catches of both trout and redfish. Saturday limits of reds with some trout and on Sunday got on some nice trout and redfish too. 
 I am back in business and the fish are out there waiting so give me a call. I will be after the teal ducks to0 for the next two weeks. Come and fish or hunt ducks or do a Blast and Cast combo trip.
CAPT GENE DUGAS
RATHER BE FISHING & HUNTING ADVENTURES
985-640-0569 www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Very nice Capt!


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks sooo Good! O*D*W


----------

